# Valentines crown tail betta contest



## oceanbetta11

valentinies ct betta contest this is not an official bettafish.com contest theres no prize is only to showcase a beatiful fish rules 




1.this is only a crown tail betta contest 

2.one picture per fish 

3.share youre bettas name with us 

4. I will be the judge and the contest will be end the day before Valentines Day Feb. 13th and the winner will be announced on Valentines Day Friday the 14th.

I have permission from Perseusmom for this Contest. 
;-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## redthebetta

Sorry to nag but does this have mod approval? If it does, I'm going to enter my boy, Red!


----------



## oceanbetta11

Yes it does have a mod approval


----------



## eatmice2010

So is it for both male and female?


----------



## oceanbetta11

Yes


----------



## eatmice2010

Oh ok also can you enter a fish from one of your other contests


----------



## oceanbetta11

yes you could


----------



## eatmice2010

Ok then


----------



## oceanbetta11

ok


----------



## eatmice2010

I guess I'm first:

Elizabeth Bathory


----------



## Tree

My boy Sardine! 8D He has SBD but it does not bother him one bit. =)


----------



## oceanbetta11

beautiful bettas every one


----------



## jadaBlu

So happy you did this I wanted to see a Valentines contest for my red bettas. Fortunately, one is a crown tail and adorable. This is_ Eiriksson my "viking"betta _he had severe SBD that went for months I put lots of floating plants in his tank and he eventually learned to right himself once in awhile he swims down below. He is really little. When I come up to him he charges up flares at me and does his wiggle dance. He just reminded me of a Viking so I name him _ Eiriksson_ like Leif _ Eiriksson_. He's dressed just right for Valentines Day!


----------



## oceanbetta11

beautiful betta jadablu


----------



## konstargirl

Okay, I think I can enter Emerald in this one. LOL


----------



## oceanbetta11

emerald is beautiful


----------



## RainbowBettaGuy

Here's Aurora. She's my sweetheart


----------



## oceanbetta11

awwww aurora is so cute


----------



## konstargirl

oceanbetta11 said:


> emerald is beautiful


Thank you. =D I wish Emerald was bigger though.


----------



## fleetfish

I'll enter Madanach!


----------



## oceanbetta11

sooo pretty


----------



## magikb3anz

This is my baby, Brock.


----------



## Tree

OH man Brock is awesome! I love Yellow and orange bettas. <3


----------



## magikb3anz

Thanks  My friend picked him out when I dragged her to the pet store so I could get another betta XD
It was hard to get his picture since he's very camera shy. 
Your Sardine is gorgeous by the way


----------



## Tree

magikb3anz said:


> Thanks  My friend picked him out when I dragged her to the pet store so I could get another betta XD
> It was hard to get his picture since he's very camera shy.
> Your Sardine is gorgeous by the way




hehe it's fun to drag others to the pet stores. XD I hope to see more shots of him even though he is camera shy. 

and thanks ^^


----------



## magikb3anz

I started a new thread yesterday because I wasnt sure of my bettas coloration. There a couple of more shots of him there if you'd like to see 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=335578
I kinda made a mess out of the first post since I wasn't sure how to put in pictures so you don't need to click on the links


----------



## Tree

awesome shots 8D


----------



## oceanbetta11

Tree said:


> OH man Brock is awesome! I love Yellow and orange bettas. <3


me too i love orange and yellow bettasthey look colorful


----------



## oceanbetta11

brock is so beautiful >3


----------



## magikb3anz

Thanks


----------



## DJH

Hey, this is Poseidon, he is feeling blue because he does not have a date for valentines  he is wearing his best red cuff-links though!


----------



## oceanbetta11

aww hes cute >3 poseidon


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

This is Odysseus! 
He's a crowntail I promise, his, er- unique tail shape is a result of his chronic tailbiting. He likes to swim fast, so he took matters into his own hands- er, fins? Mouth?


I wasn't sure how many entries you want, if only one then that's fine you can just count Odysseus.  I do have two crowntails though so I figure I might as well share the other. The more crowntails the better!
Meet Rigsby! He was a rescue from someone in my dorms. He's real sweet and has huuuge eyes.


----------



## oceanbetta11

awww theyre sooooo cute no problem with the entries it doesnt matter both of them are beautiful


----------



## kman

Here's Smaug  (I need a better pic with his little marbled head in better focus, but you can see it in my avatar pic, too)


----------



## Bettaginer

I think they are both (female) crowntails, but my understanding is a bit new and limited ^^; Here is Princess Peach and Vertigo, almost like they're making kissyface cept I'm certain that's far from true probably flaring if anything


----------



## Champion Betta

Ooh a purple betta! Awesome! You don't see those often!


----------



## Tappy4me

Entering the girl to the left there. Couldn't get a pic of her by herself:lol:


----------



## eatmice2010

Well this is unfair Tappy, yours are freaking amazing and beautiful, both those orangish ones are amazing


----------



## Tappy4me

eatmice2010 said:


> Well this is unfair Tappy, yours are freaking amazing and beautiful, both those orangish ones are amazing


Haha, thanks! The only one there that is crowntail though is the girl on the left.


----------



## eatmice2010

And she alone is just amazing


----------



## Lucillia

I figured I'd jump in here since I have too many CT's! They're becoming quite a favorite for me since I keeping getting them >.<

To start my newest addition is Hathor, a copper CT girl. I love her purple metallic sheen. 


Then we have Osiris, my first AB boy ever!


Next is Sunburst, an MGCT. He's gorgeous when his fins grow back, and then he gets columnaris again and breaks them off. Not quite sure why. 


Now we have Jolinar! 


And last but not least is Baldr.  He's a ham. 



But you can definitely see my obsession with CT's without even knowing it! XD I just realized the other day how many I truly have!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

oceanbetta11 said:


> awww theyre sooooo cute no problem with the entries it doesnt matter both of them are beautiful


Thank you!  It was a great idea to have a contest for crowntails, they're so fun and spiky!


----------



## oceanbetta11

beautiful bettas tappy4me


----------



## oceanbetta11

beautiful bettas lucillia


----------



## oceanbetta11

now that i know theres so much beautiful bettas i cant dicide whos the best
cause all of them are amazing i think i should give a 1st place
2sc place
3rd place 
4fth place and 
5fth place


----------



## oceanbetta11

TheTrojanBetta said:


> Thank you!  It was a great idea to have a contest for crowntails, they're so fun and spiky!


yeah and your welcome


----------



## Dimirs mommy

This is my first contest!!!! I'm soooo excited !!! I'm new to bettas and this site but I love this site so far the people and help are so nice. 

These is my first betta my sweet pea girl crown tail Dimir. I've only had her for a few weeks now but I'm already attached and love her so much !!! She is a sweet pea and so curious and funny and so smart!!


----------



## oceanbetta11

beautiful betta 
dimirs mommy


----------



## Bettaginer

Lucillia your Hathor is so beautiful!!! and you take really great pics of all your bettas 
Dimirs I love the pink fins with the green hue tips on them, super pretty!


----------



## Tappy4me

oceanbetta11 said:


> beautiful bettas tappy4me


Thank you


----------



## oceanbetta11

thanks


----------



## Lucillia

Thank you Oceanbetta!!

Thank you Bettaginer!! She's my first girl, technically I'm holding onto her for my friend Lilnaugrim's sorority, but I absolutely love her. She's extremely silly.


----------



## thewombo

Alpha asks if you will be his valentine


----------



## eatmice2010

He is pretty but outta curiosity is he in a bottle?


----------



## thewombo

Thank you! Nope he isn't in the bottle in that picture! I thought it would be fun to try out for him to explore. But im pretty sure that he couldnt realize it existed due to the transparency so I took it out  

He did end up going inside every once in a while though


----------



## eatmice2010

Lol ya I could see the bottle was in the water. I was just seeing of it was a decoration.


----------



## maybi

This is Florence my crowntail female! I know she kinda looks like an alien


----------



## petlover

can you have two fish enter? 
All of the fish are so pretty.


----------



## kittenfish

Princess Bubblegum when I first got her:


----------



## Betta Nut

Tee hee Maybi!!
I fall in love with unique faces like your girl Florence. She'd win any staring contest I think!


----------



## DJH

Alpha is an amazing shade of blue!


----------



## shadowshearth

I'd like to enter my new boys.  They are looking much better now.

Here's Jack:








And Crown (I love his blue eyes!):


----------



## maybi

Betta Nut said:


> Tee hee Maybi!!
> I fall in love with unique faces like your girl Florence. She'd win any staring contest I think!


Haha thanks that means a lot! everyone calls her ugly but I think she's interesting! ANd yeah she loves to stare she's so feisty


----------



## Kiara1125

Here are my four entries.

Lemon-Doodle (from MoonShadow) - blue/yellow marble male
Shadow - black/blue/red female
Dragonfly - blue/green female (back left)
Titanium - black orchid male


----------



## oceanbetta11

wow love all of those bettas here


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Here is our little guy that we rescued from Walmart -- Squirt!! He is getting used to his new snail lol


----------



## Araielle

I'm not the best betta photographer, but Vex's big, dark eyes make up for that, right?










Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sabina88

I think ill enter my girl Arwen (sorry for the glass):


----------



## Ravaari

I don't have a camera, and my fish don't show up very well on my iPad or phone pictures... Should I submit my best ones anyway, do you guys think?


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Definitely!! It doesn't matter if you have the best camera for the best picture, its all about showing off your bettas!! It's the fish that will win -- not the most perfectly staged and lighted picture. I would love to see your crown tail!!


----------



## Araielle

Ravaari said:


> I don't have a camera, and my fish don't show up very well on my iPad or phone pictures... Should I submit my best ones anyway, do you guys think?



I think you should! I did.  I'd love you see your CT!


----------



## Ravaari

It's sort of fuzzy, but here's Vapor!


----------



## Kiara1125

Gorgeous girl, Ravaari!


----------



## QueenB

*Oedipus*

My lovely baby betta fish. I bought him at petco about two months ago and this is what he's growing up like..... loooooove this guy. ♡♥♡ 

P.S. any ideas on what kind of betta he could be? I have a feeling he's a plakat but since he's not fully grown I really can't tell.


----------



## Stefi

First I have to say you all have some stunning looking bettas - I've LOVED looking through this thread. 

And, here's my boy - BlueFish … with a touch of red.


----------



## Kiara1125

QueenB said:


> My lovely baby betta fish. I bought him at petco about two months ago and this is what he's growing up like..... loooooove this guy. ♡♥♡
> 
> P.S. any ideas on what kind of betta he could be? I have a feeling he's a plakat but since he's not fully grown I really can't tell.


He's actually probably a veiltail.  Gorgeous boy though!


----------



## QueenB

Thanks kiara1125! I still think he's a plakat but I'll be posting pictures of him as he grows.♡♥♡


----------



## Kiara1125

QueenB said:


> Thanks kiara1125! I still think he's a plakat but I'll be posting pictures of him as he grows.♡♥♡


I'm sorry, but I highly doubt he's a plakat. His fins are too long to be considered as a plakat. As he grows, he's most likely going to be a veiltail. You can tell by how his tail and dorsal are. Veiltails have pointy dorsals like that, plakats don't. I'll include a picture of each of my plakat males, Owl (red cambodian) and Charlie (copper dragon), but your betta is probably going to be a veiltail. Also, your betta might be a female. The skinny ventrals and what looks like to be an ovipositor. Is that a white dot on your betta's stomach, or poop?


----------



## QueenB

*Oedipus*

You have such a gorgeous plakat!!! I dont think its a white spot on his tummy but im not quite sure through the picture. Ill definitely have to take a closer look when I get home. Thanks for the comment kiara! Id be happy with whatever he/she turned out to be because he's such a unique little fellow.


----------



## shadowshearth

Everyone has such beautiful Betta's! I don't know how anyone chooses a winner.


----------



## ricepattyfish5

As much as love seeing everyone's betta (that's not sarcasm, I truly do) but isn't this a crown tail betta contest?? Whether it's a veil tail or plakat, it's still not a crown tail for the contest. I only bring this up because I don't want this thread to get over run with posts that have nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## smilingdoberman

*Entry For CT Betta Contest*



oceanbetta11 said:


> valentinies ct betta contest this is not an official bettafish.com contest theres no prize is only to showcase a beatiful fish rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.this is only a crown tail betta contest
> 
> 2.one picture per fish
> 
> 3.share youre bettas name with us
> 
> 4. I will be the judge and the contest will be end the day before Valentines Day Feb. 13th and the winner will be announced on Valentines Day Friday the 14th.
> 
> I have permission from Perseusmom for this Contest.


Here Is My Entry & My Bettas name Is Titan, also sorry for the bad lighting :0


----------



## Wiggyl

*Submitting Sly*

I just got a new betta and had been doing some research when I stumbled upon this thread. I just want to show off my beautiful boy! [=

His name is Sylvester "Sly" Capone and he's a dragon scale crown tail betta. I think he looks like a merman.


----------



## Wiggyl

*Submitting Betta Fett*

I just posted Sly but my boyfriend also got a crown tail named Betta Fett. He's also quite handsome!


----------



## Araielle

Wiggyl said:


> I just got a new betta and had been doing some research when I stumbled upon this thread. I just want to show off my beautiful boy! [=
> 
> His name is Sylvester "Sly" Capone and he's a dragon scale crown tail betta. I think he looks like a merman.



Oh my gosh this cutie reminds me of my Vex, just with more red. Soooo cute.


----------



## kittenfish

Sabina88 said:


> I think ill enter my girl Arwen (sorry for the glass):
> 
> View attachment 292681


Whaaat we have the same fish!



Stefi said:


> First I have to say you all have some stunning looking bettas - I've LOVED looking through this thread.
> 
> And, here's my boy - BlueFish … with a touch of red.


And here's their brother


----------



## Sabina88

kittenfish said:


> Whaaat we have the same fish!
> 
> 
> 
> And here's their brother



That's really funny lol
I wonder if they are related


----------



## PoissonsMom

shadowshearth said:


> Everyone has such beautiful Betta's! I don't know how anyone chooses a winner.


I totally agree... Everyone has gorgeous babies! I wish I could enter Poisson, but I just joined & don't yet meet the 25 post requirement! It's ok tho, there's always next time


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Good luck to everyone!! The judges definitely have their work cut out for them with all these pretty bettas!!


----------



## Araielle

Good luck & happy V day!


----------



## Ravaari

I wonder who won?


----------



## Destinystar

oceanbetta11 has not been on the forum since the 8th so lets give her a couple of more days and if we do not hear from her I will ask a couple of members to take over and judge this contest. Thanks for your understanding and patience


----------



## oceanbetta11

Hi every one sorry for this my computer broke zo i forgot my pasword and i was searching for it and i fond it and sorry again im doing this from my phone so sorry again


----------



## eatmice2010

oceanbetta11 said:


> Hi every one sorry for this my computer broke zo i forgot my pasword and i was searching for it and i fond it and sorry again im doing this from my phone so sorry again


No problem, we all know things happen. The important thing is your back and ok


----------



## oceanbetta11

DJH said:


> Hey, this is Poseidon, he is feeling blue because he does not have a date for valentines  he is wearing his best red cuff-links though![/QUOTE=DJH; 3786242]
> 
> Congratulations poseidon is number 1


----------



## oceanbetta11

eatmice2010 said:


> No problem, we all know things happen. The important thing is your back and ok


Thanks


----------



## oceanbetta11

eatmice2010 said:


> I guess I'm first:
> 
> Elizabeth Bathory


And congrats to elizabeth bathory


----------



## oceanbetta11

shadowshearth said:


> I'd like to enter my new boys.  They are looking much better now.
> 
> Here's Jack:
> View attachment 286626
> 
> 
> And Crown (I love his blue eyes!):
> View attachment 286642


Congratulations jack you are third


Like i said i was doing 1-5 who ever wants to help me be one of the judges and share your ideas of who do you think should get place 4 and 5


----------



## oceanbetta11

smilingdoberman said:


> Here Is My Entry & My Bettas name Is Titan, also sorry for the bad lighting :0


Congrats titan you are in 4 place


----------



## eatmice2010

thank you and congrats the other contestants.


----------



## Kiara1125

oceanbetta11 said:


> And congrats to elizabeth bathory


Oceanbetta ... that's a combtail, not a CT. There's a difference.


----------



## oceanbetta11

What difference thats just the c that means crown and the t that means tail


----------



## MattsBettas

A comb tail means less web reduction (the spikes aren't as big). It's closely related to crowntail though, if you want to include it in the contest that's completely your choice.


----------



## Araielle

Grats!! Lovely fish everyone!


----------



## Tree

congrats! 8D


----------



## eatmice2010

I thought for them to be comb the rays need to be like this:


----------



## Kiara1125

Yes, but these are considered as combtail as well. With all due respect, eatmice2010, your female is a combtail, not a CT. The picture of a female CT that you posted has very minimal web reduction and ray extension, yet she's still a CT. Your betta does not fall under that category.










The first attached picture is my combtail, Apocalyptica. The second attached picture is my CT, Dragonfly, in the back. Both females, obviously.


----------



## eatmice2010

Oh no it's no problem, that's pretty cool I gotta comb tail


----------



## oceanbetta11

wow pretty comb tails know I undertand what you ment


----------



## smilingdoberman

oceanbetta11 said:


> Congrats titan you are in 4 place


Yayy! Yayy Titan! Thanks!


----------



## shadowshearth

oceanbetta11 said:


> Congratulations jack you are third


Oh wow, Jack made third!! Yaay! Thanks so much!!


----------

